# Still on the hunt for sub-novice or equivalent class



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a thought, but if you know of any obedience trials relatively close to you maybe someone there could point you in the right direction. I found our trainer by attending a show an hour away from us. She and several of the dogs who attend classes with her happened to be there and I found her by asking people where they trained. I never would have found her otherwise. At the time she didn't have a website which is how I was looking for everything . Even her phone book listing (on the web) wouldn't have prompted me to call. Is there a regular novice class near you? Maybe just do that and work towards Novice since the beginner Novice is optional anyway. Good Luck, I think you'll love it once you find the right fit!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The advice to attend a trial is a good suggestion. Also if you know a breed club, ask them. 

I hear you on the commute end. I didn't want to travel when I first started agility. Then we went to a match at a facility in a nearby town and fell in love with the facility. I work in the town, driving home only to turn around and drive back was not appealing. It's a 45 min drive one way. The building made me reconsider and then I met the instructor. For many years I made that drive. 

Now I travel 45 min southwest for obedience, 65-70 minutes north for agility and 2 hours north for field. It's heck but I think my trainers now are some if the best in my state. They are worth the time, mileage and cost. Just something else to consider. Maybe not now for early training but as you progress don't block out other options. 

Oh I still work in the same city as my first agility building, my commute changed with my office but on top of those training commutes, I also drive 30 min one way to work. No my dogs can't go with me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> The advice to attend a trial is a good suggestion. Also if you know a breed club, ask them.
> 
> I hear you on the commute end. I didn't want to travel when I first started agility. Then we went to a match at a facility in a nearby town and fell in love with the facility. I work in the town, driving home only to turn around and drive back was not appealing. It's a 45 min drive one way. The building made me reconsider and then I met the instructor. For many years I made that drive.
> 
> ...


Awwww man, tell me about it. I work in Washington D.C. and live in Manassas Virginia. To drive an additional hour on top of that is ugh, challenging to say the least! To drive an hour back towards Washington D.C. would be even nuttier. I was considering a class at Blue Ridge Dog Training club, but their subnovice class starts at 6m. I'm lucky to make it to the bus stop where my car is parked by 6m in the evenings. I actually went to a show earlier this year and this one Golden obedience person suggested Coloniel K9 in Stafford, but their classes are also too early on a weekday evening. 

At least for now I am taking a CGCA course on Sunday afternoons. I plan to take agility classes at my local kennel club (which only teaches agility classes and only teaches them during the warm months) starting this spring.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to be able to get Mercy's CD title eventually. I found another place called A Dog's World in Fairfax VA. I am not sure what they charge. I sent them my information via a contact form. It appears like they also train dogs for television. I am in a sense hoping that I can make Mercy well known somehow. I want to use her as a hero to help people. Alot of people are amazed at how wonderful Mercy is.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd also suggest going to an OB trial. You can find a local trial in the AKC web site under the Events section. Buy a catalog and watch the competitors in Open and Utility. Make a list of the competitors with dogs that look happy and engaged. Talk to them afterward, tell them you are interested in OB lessons. Ask where they train or if they give lessons.

Consider both classes and private or semi-private lessons. The advantage of privates (although the hourly cost will be higher) is that you can schedule them at a time that works better for you. Also, the lessons will be tailored to your needs.

If at all possible, take lessons from someone that has put at least a CDX on a dog. 

Good luck!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

PalouseDogs said:


> I'd also suggest going to an OB trial. You can find a local trial in the AKC web site under the Events section. Buy a catalog and watch the competitors in Open and Utility. Make a list of the competitors with dogs that look happy and engaged. Talk to them afterward, tell them you are interested in OB lessons. Ask where they train or if they give lessons.
> 
> Consider both classes and private or semi-private lessons. The advantage of privates (although the hourly cost will be higher) is that you can schedule them at a time that works better for you. Also, the lessons will be tailored to your needs.
> 
> ...


I actually volunteered as a ring steward for an obedience trail with the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club. I spoke with Leslie who has a UDX on her Golden and lives in Manassas, in fact, I think she's featured in the latest Golden Retriever News. However, she took her dog to Colonial K9 in Stafford VA, which has sub-novice classes at 5:00 PM. I have to commute 1 1/2 hour home from the city to Manassas (don't even get to the commuter lot until 5:30) and then it's at least an additional hour to Stafford from there. *sigh* It's like these sub-novice classes are "just" out of reach for me.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Why do you need sub-novice? Just look for a regular novice competition class. Leslie has multiple OTCHs and should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I cast my nets one more time and finally decided to sign up for a Beyond Basic class at Warrenton Kennel Club. I have been eyeing WKC for a while off and on. Tuesday nights didn't used to be good for me. They're still not great, but I am willing to take the trouble of missing church meetings for 8 weeks (4 meetings) to take this long awaited Novice equivalent. I start on January 7th.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You will have fun.

I don't know what experience "training" you have but the more I learned about training (any discipline) the more training I wanted. That's why now I do agility, obedience, and field. 

Have fun!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

